

Python files vs Paraguayan domains - WillyNourson

Am I the only one annoyed when Google Chrome tries to lookup for a Paraguayan domain when I search for a python file (e.g alignlib.py ) directly from the adress bar?
Is there a way to prevent this?
Thanks in advance.
======
0x006A
Right now you can only get .py domains as subdomains of these second-level
domains:

    
    
      - com.py
      - coop.py
      - edu.py
      - mil.py
      - gov.py
      - org.py
      - net.py
      - una.py
    

And there are some domains used like nic.py. Possibly Chrome could fall back
to search if its not one of the subdomains.

But this is clearly a case where the idea of search box and url bar in one
field does not work. This will happen more often as we get more of those
random TLDs.

------
brudgers
_Is there a way to prevent this?_

Use a browser with separate search and location fields [such as Firefox]. Type
search terms into the search field when searching.

For convenience, the search field in browsers with separate search field can
receive focus using ctrl-k key combination.

------
McDiesel
put a ? before it...

address bar of [? alignlib.py] searches for alignlib.py ... not sure if this
is intentional or just htat google drops special chars, but it works 100% of
the time most of the time.

------
S4M
How about entering:

    
    
         python alignlib.py

~~~
JadeNB
What if you want to read about the snakes of Paraguay
([http://animals.pawnation.com/snakes-
paraguay-6701.html](http://animals.pawnation.com/snakes-paraguay-6701.html))?
:-)

Of course I'm being facetious, but I think that 0x006A's point
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8267484](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8267484))
is a good one—this sort of attempt to be (in my opinion, too) clever will
always eventually run into undesireable edge cases.

